# Just another slingshot..



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been working on this one for way to long now and today I put the first coat of BLO & Tung oil on it. I am giving this to the owner of the farm that I work on (sucking up).. He has a nice section in his barn with old farming stuff that he calls his museum and people give him stuff to put into it. So I was going to give him some old bottles I found and thought i'd throw a slingshot into the mix.

Anyway, I tried to keep it to domestic woods only, but I couldn't resist using some wenge in it...

The frame is Black Walnut with maple veneer and an Oak core. The swell is osage orange, maple veneer, cherry, box elder burl, and a bit of wenge..


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Knockout!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow that is absolutely stunning Noob. I really reeeeaaally like this one. Wow amazing. Thank u for sharing


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If he don't like that one there is no pleasing him, fantastic work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great. Please tell us his reaction when he receives it.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME slingshot!!!!!

Great choice of woods ...and fine craftsmanship!! 

Great work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice, lovely styling.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful colors! I love the shape and the blending of the earthy tones.. :bowdown:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is really nice.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That slingshot seems like it is a museum of different kinds of wood all by it's self! Beauty of a piece, really. He should love it. Truly a shooter to be proud of.
Be well,
SF


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! This is a win win...he gets an awesome gift to show off and you get to shoot it on your breaks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Noob , you nailed it Bud! A real beauty!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one looks really good

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet catty buddy!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent drawing, I love the different heights of formation palm lamination and wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks Fantastic buddy I love the one you made me


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just another compliment,


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"just" he says...


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go! That is awesome nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Awesome!!*


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

PFFBBTT "Just" another work of art! Stunning!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy cow. That is a piece of museum art. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

stunning. Well done mate.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Amazing work. Just amazing.


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

awesome :wave:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice words. I think he will enjoy it. Thanks again..


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I think he would enjoy it. But I definitely will! I am stunned just to know that I will be holding this. Thanks again.


----------

